# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم و فلوچارت سوال پایین رو برای من حل بنویسین

## armanamraee

الگوریتم و فلوچارت برنامه ای را بنویسید که 10 عدد بزرگتر از 1000 و کوچکتر از 100000 از کاربر دریافت کند و تعداد اعدادی که رقم اول آ« 5 و رقم سوم آن صفر باشد را نمایش دهد .

----------

